# A 2 week old lucky



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

Just come across this photo, I really wanted the boy second from the left too but at the time could only have 1 dog  ... the breeder is having another litter next spring so maybe I will be able to get a boy then 

Can you tell which one is her :tongue:


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Lucky is the third one, duhh :biggrin:
If you can, go for it! Two dogs are better than one, but remember they'll also be double the trouble, LOL.


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

LOL she absolutely loves other dogs and so do I so would definately be worth it  ... As long as we are in our own place by next spring then I will definately go for it


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I would of had a hard time choosing between the two.
I really like Lucky's markings.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww babies!!! that little boy is awfully cute, I don't know how you didn't just steal them all!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

What beautiful puppies! My son would have been all over the tricolor faced one! I hope that you can get another one in the spring. You should go for a male because I have read that 2 female JRT's together can get into some serious fights.

I have pictures of Lola from the day she was born thanks to FaceBook. It is fun to see how much they change. I was noticing last night that Lola is losing the puppy look and getting muscled in her chest. At what age did Lucky stop growing? I always read that small breeds are pretty much grown by 6 months but if that is true Lola is going to be small. At 5 months she is 7.5 lbs and has a small body frame.


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

kathylcsw said:


> What beautiful puppies! My son would have been all over the tricolor faced one! I hope that you can get another one in the spring. You should go for a male because I have read that 2 female JRT's together can get into some serious fights.
> 
> I have pictures of Lola from the day she was born thanks to FaceBook. It is fun to see how much they change. I was noticing last night that Lola is losing the puppy look and getting muscled in her chest. At what age did Lucky stop growing? I always read that small breeds are pretty much grown by 6 months but if that is true Lola is going to be small. At 5 months she is 7.5 lbs and has a small body frame.


Lucky stopped growing at about 1 year old, she weighs 12lb now and is about 9" tall. She is very muscly though  

Yes I definately want a boy next, lucky is spayed so will be no issues there  ... I want one with a bit more colour on the face next time, lucky is almost all white


----------

